# Automator et le renommage des fichiers



## Goliath (15 Mai 2011)

Hello,
jaurai voulu renommer toute une série de photos qui portent déjà un nom et un numéro incrémental, jai beau chercher dans Automator sur comment effacer le nom déjà existant avant lextension et le remplacer par un autre nom avec une nouvelle incrémentation je ne trouve pas cette option, quelquun peut maider?


----------



## supergrec (15 Mai 2011)

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/automator.html

Regarde la seconde video


----------



## Goliath (15 Mai 2011)

...je connais les tutos de Jen, malheureusement cela ne reprend pas mon cas, je dois renommer tout le nom du fichiet qui lui même a dèjà un nom+valeur incrémentale, dans l'example de Jen il s'agit de remplacer/ajouter un symbole avant ou après un mot...



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Renommer des fichiers, c'est a priori un problème qui concerne le Finder. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Mac OS X", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Novezan (18 Mai 2011)

Salut,

Essayes d'adapter ce tuto


----------



## Goliath (18 Mai 2011)

...merci  ...j'avais pas bien regardé l'option "Rendre séquentiel" qui permet de créer un nouveau nom....


----------

